
Looking for someone to take over dental practice appointment alert software - kapauldo
We have developed a really powerful dental appointment alert SAAS platform with rules based triggers, SMS, and many other features.  It needs skinning at this point, and as with all software platforms, the future feature list is infinite.  I no longer have the time to continue building this code.  I am looking for someone to take over the code, I will ask for some payment upon revenue but totally negotiable.  Please let me know if you are interested.
======
FrancoDiaz
What language, platform is it written in?

------
sharemywin
Do you have any customers currently?

